# Forum Home Renovation Fences & Screens  Retaining wall and fence height

## pokmo

Hi all 
We're are looking into replacing part of our dividing fence when is currently attached to the retaining wall, which are both timber. Our Council (Gold Coast), like many others, seem to impose a 2m restriction: 
"A combined fence and retaining wall of a height exceeding two metres above natural ground level and located within a setback area (one metre, if located within a waterfront setback area) will require a Referral Agency Assessment application to the City and building approval from a Private Building Certifier." 
Does anyone know what classifies as 'combined fence and retaining wall'? Our current fence itself is already 1.8m whilst the retaining wall is 0.8m, but since the fence is bolted to the retaining wall, I'd guess that's seen as being combined. However, if the new fence sits behind the new wall's bricks, ie over the gravel drain, would it still be limited by that rule? That is, could the fence be only 1.2m when the wall is 0.8m even when the fence sits behind the bricks? 
Thanks for the help in advance.

----------


## lazydays

*1300 GOLDCOAST (1300 465 326)* or 07 5582 8211

----------

